# LOCOMOTIVE STOVE  and Tender !



## coaly (Feb 10, 2012)

*$5000*
  "The locomotive stove weighs approx. 750 lbs.  To get some idea of its size, the cross-ties under the rails are 2x4's.  The smokestack holds water to act as a humidifier.  And there is a separate water tank in front of the cab to provide steam for the attached steam whistle.  Also a blower (included) attaches to the rear of the stove to force heated air through the cab "window" exits.  The front "nose cone" is hinged so that it opens outward to load wood into the stove.  And the firebox is brick lined.
The Tender is the wood box".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Locomotive-...923?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd863083


----------



## Dune (Feb 10, 2012)

Masterfully crafted. Thanks.

Some day I will have enough time to sit arround and not do something this involved, rather than just talking about not doing it.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 10, 2012)

Very odd.  I assume the flu attaches to the smokestack?


----------



## mellow (Feb 10, 2012)

It says water is put in the smokestack so I am guessing it is a rear exit exhaust?    You would think they would put that info into the ad as seeing how important it is.


----------



## coaly (Feb 10, 2012)

It would be nice to know what kind of air control, door seal, log length, steel thickness......... Wonder if that's a safety pressure relief valve for the steam pressure vessel? Anything over 10 PSI has to be A.S.M.E. Certified.
  You would think since it blows out the cab windows, the most heat would be extracted from around the exhaust area, probably where the fire door would normally be. Perhaps it would look goofy with a pipe coming out of the cab, and it was never fired??  They could have made a reverse burn out of it with long baffle plates like an Upland and exausted out the stack, forcing it to exhaust against the draft coming in the front.
 The "nose cone" is a smoke box door. Obviously they are clueless.


----------



## ozzy73 (Feb 10, 2012)

That is something truely unique.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 11, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> Very odd.  I assume the flu attaches to the smokestack?



That's what I was wondering.  I just asked.

Edit:

This was the reply "The flue outlet is at the upper rear of the "locomotive". So the tender could not be positioned directly behind the stove, but rather off to one side or wherever. Also the stove heats very well and efficiently."


----------

